# The "MeChurch" commercial.... Its really funny!



## alwaysreforming (Jan 10, 2006)

The "MeChurch" video


Check it out, it only lasts a minute or so....


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 10, 2006)

My kids blew out the speakers, I think


----------



## Saiph (Jan 10, 2006)

That is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 10, 2006)

Awful... _funny!_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)

...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow! Funny, but too realistic. I've afraid that we are getting closer and closer to this commerical being the norm. 

I have struggled with the attitude and practice of some members at our church. Some of the members come to church looking like they are going to the gym. Some are drinking sodas DURING the worship service. Too lax for me, but there is no a viable option anywhere near me.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 10, 2006)

Cracked me up!!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 10, 2006)

Excellent!

I'm putting it in my sig!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 10, 2006)

Kinda funny yet it's sad. The modern building full of people dubbed a "Church" is headed in that direction.


----------



## Scott (Jan 11, 2006)

very funny


----------



## heartoflesh (Jan 11, 2006)

A lot of funny stuff over there. Any one else check out the evangelism linebacker??


----------

